# Not a Good Day



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, I found out at about 10:00 this morning that our dog, Lily, has finally hit the end with her kidney failure. Tomorrow (Saturday) at 7:45 AM we have to have her put to sleep. I'm going to miss the little girl, but I think my mom is going to be really hard off for a while without her buddy. So if you can remember, would you mind keeping mom and Lily in your prayers? Thanks.


----------



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

sorry to hear about that man its like loosing a family member


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Real sorry to hear that, dogs are truely a part of the family. Keep your spirits up, and hopefully you'll get a new friend to take her place (but not replace) soon!!


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I have felt that same pain. I have you and yours in my prayers.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Some of us don't see their animals as family. For those of us that do the loss can be every bit as saddening as if it was one of the human members of the family. I lost my Dog Roxie The Talking Dog (Yes...that was her full name and she did talk. she never lost her accent though) several years ago and I still can't bring myself to get another one. 

I understand the pain your family is feeling and I will add you and your family into my prayers. From the picture I can see that she was a pretty darn good dog. I'll refrain from the generic keep your head up and the celebrate her life crap as we both know time wont make it any better. but we do learn to cope. I hope that comes as quick as it can you you all.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

I feel your pain. 

We had to put our dog down one week ago. He was an Alaskan Malamute and his hips just got too bad, typical big dog problem. My Wife and I are constantly tying to do things for him, even though he's gone. Just yesterday I cooked an extra hotdog for him...... It didn't hit me until the hotdog was done that I had no one to give it to. I still have to take his pen down outside, and do something it his house, I'm dreading that.

I keep flirting with the idea of getting another dog right away. But then I feel bad about that too.....


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

funkypunk97 said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> We had to put our dog down one week ago. He was an Alaskan Malamute and his hips just got too bad, typical big dog problem. My Wife and I are constantly tying to do things for him, even though he's gone. Just yesterday I cooked an extra hotdog for him...... It didn't hit me until the hotdog was done that I had no one to give it to. I still have to take his pen down outside, and do something it his house, I'm dreading that.
> 
> I keep flirting with the idea of getting another dog right away. But then I feel bad about that too.....


We had a beautiful German Shrthaired Pointer that loved to run!!!.... too much in fact. She got out of the yard and met an untimely end when she ran right out in front of a car. Its really hard when they are still young and you didn't see it coming.

But... getting a new pup shortly after dulled that pain extremely well. The same breed, but her personality was quite different. It was like starting all over in a new advernture of raising a dog! You'll never forget that beautiful dog that left you, but the new one does fill a void. Mourning is just a part of life, it's propably not something you wanna think about right now, but I think you would be happy with another dog. A different dog, that you can love in a similar way. One you could hand that hot dog to!:smt001


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

sorry to hear that...I can understand how you feel -- we lost two dogs last year, one of old age and another to kidney failure. Despite that we had the best oncologist in the state of Missouri that looked after him, we had decided to let him go within that very week. My husband was unconsolable for many weeks so I decided to look for another dog of the same breed. I saw one in Texas and flew there to get him. He was just 6 weeks of age at the time. Now at barely a year, he is 104.9 lbs. We still miss Cooper. He was a little bit over 8 months when he died. We reckoned that when we got him from the Humane Society, he was already damaged. So with Tucker now, as soon as we got him, we rushed him to our vet for a blood test and all the tests that was necessary to make sure he is OK...he is growing like a weed now and we are happy about it.

Don't take you time to grieve...if I did not get another dog for my husband straight away, he would still be grieving for Cooper.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

YFZsandrider said:


> We had a beautiful German Shrthaired Pointer that loved to run!!!.... too much in fact. She got out of the yard and met an untimely end when she ran right out in front of a car. Its really hard when they are still young and you didn't see it coming.
> 
> But... getting a new pup shortly after dulled that pain extremely well. The same breed, but her personality was quite different. It was like starting all over in a new advernture of raising a dog! You'll never forget that beautiful dog that left you, but the new one does fill a void. Mourning is just a part of life, it's propably not something you wanna think about right now, but I think you would be happy with another dog. A different dog, that you can love in a similar way. One you could hand that hot dog to!:smt001


Yeah I might just take that advice.....In fact my wife has been at two SPCAs this week already giving me their "inventory" ...... I think my next dog will be smaller. Its no fun when a 110 pound Malamute gets too old to get into a vehicle without help.

I like your handle "YFZ" .... I'm an ATV nut too, I have a z400 and my Wife has a Raptor 350. Of course here in NY we don't have much sand....lol.....

My dog in fact used to love to play chase with the quads..... Of course it was much more fun for him when I would do work around the yard and use our Honda Rancher... that was much more his speed..... The sport quads were too fast for him, he'd be too far back by 2nd gear so he'd give up and walk the trails at his own speed....


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Some of us don't see their animals as family. For those of us that do the loss can be every bit as saddening as if it was one of the human members of the family. I lost my Dog Roxie The Talking Dog (Yes...that was her full name and she did talk. she never lost her accent though) several years ago and I still can't bring myself to get another one.
> 
> I understand the pain your family is feeling and I will add you and your family into my prayers. From the picture I can see that she was a pretty darn good dog. I'll refrain from the generic keep your head up and the celebrate her life crap as we both know time wont make it any better. but we do learn to cope. I hope that comes as quick as it can you you all.


I never got over my first dog, Poochie. I got her when I was 9 and she died just a few years ago. I was not a fan of the idea of getting Lily when we did, and I didn't like her much when she came home with my mom. I wasn't personally ready yet for another dog, even though it had been two years since Poochie had died. But Lily worked her hardest on me and we became friends. It is amazing how a dog can have a different relationship with each family member. She followed my dad around because he dropped food constantly, slept next to mom and walked real slow (mom doesn't move too fast these days), but I was the one she wrestled with, the one who let her run full tilt after the rabbits in the yard, etc. Even this morning, I went downstairs to say goodbye before they took her to the vet and she jumped up into her "let's wrestle!" position. She promptly fell over, but I went over and pretended to rough her up anyway. At least the last time I saw her she was smiling. And yes, she smiled.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

YFZsandrider said:


> We had a beautiful German Shrthaired Pointer that loved to run!!!.... too much in fact. She got out of the yard and met an untimely end when she ran right out in front of a car. Its really hard when they are still young and you didn't see it coming.
> 
> But... getting a new pup shortly after dulled that pain extremely well. The same breed, but her personality was quite different. It was like starting all over in a new advernture of raising a dog! You'll never forget that beautiful dog that left you, but the new one does fill a void. Mourning is just a part of life, it's propably not something you wanna think about right now, but I think you would be happy with another dog. A different dog, that you can love in a similar way. One you could hand that hot dog to!:smt001


My father and I were pressing mom a month ago about getting another dog because we knew Lily's kidneys were going and she didn't have long with us. My mom has had a dog in her life every moment since she was a kid, aside from the two years between Poochie and Lily. Mom says she doesn't want another dog. It may be for the best, neither one of them can handle another puppy with their physical limitations, and I think my mom is afraid to get another ASPCA rescue (Lily was one) because our poor Lily has been a wonderful dog, but she was a major medical expense from the second she came into the house. She had a tumor removed in her first week, then six months later she had a major stroke. Eight months after that I raised heck because her breath was so awful it could peel paint, and that just didn't seem right or normal. Turns out it was a sign of her kidney failure. So Lily's been sick since the day we got her. And I don't think mom can handle it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

SuckLead said:


> I never got over my first dog, Poochie. I got her when I was 9 and she died just a few years ago. I was not a fan of the idea of getting Lily when we did, and I didn't like her much when she came home with my mom. I wasn't personally ready yet for another dog, even though it had been two years since Poochie had died. But Lily worked her hardest on me and we became friends. It is amazing how a dog can have a different relationship with each family member. She followed my dad around because he dropped food constantly, slept next to mom and walked real slow (mom doesn't move too fast these days), but I was the one she wrestled with, the one who let her run full tilt after the rabbits in the yard, etc. Even this morning, I went downstairs to say goodbye before they took her to the vet and she jumped up into her "let's wrestle!" position. She promptly fell over, but I went over and pretended to rough her up anyway. At least the last time I saw her she was smiling. And yes, she smiled.


LOL! I had a talking dog. I have seen a couple smile too. That's real cool that you two got to make a fond memory. So many times we are not allowed the chance to do that.


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear that


----------

